# という



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
I would like to know: what does toiu という mean usually? It's mean "call" or something like that? Or is it emphatic?
For example, what does it mean in this sentence: 
妹想いである*という*感情さえ、本人は疎ましく感じている. 
Thanks for your answers


----------



## narushin

Hi,
という can be devided into two words, と and いう, and my Japnese dictionary shows that という(in kanji と言う) has five meanings.

As you pointed out, という is sometimes used for emphatic expressions.

Now, let's look at the given example.
妹想いであるという感情さえ、本人は疎ましく感じている。
感情 is “feeling” or “emotion,” but we want to know what kind of feeling the character in this sentence have.
However, in case of 感情 attached with 妹想いである, we don't have such a question. 

Thus, 妹想いである is the detailed information of 感情. And という works to connect 感情 with 妹想いである.


----------



## JapanForever

So what is the meaning of という? That's just emphatic in this example?


----------



## narushin

I think というis just an apposition. So というisn't emphatic in this sentence.


----------



## JapanForever

An apposition? so it doesnt mean "called"?


----------



## uchi.m

Non, il veut dire _comme_ = という


----------



## JapanForever

So what does the sentence mean precisely now ?


----------



## Amaha

Umm... Let me explain (I don't know the story of the game).
He likes his little sister very much, but it's also what he feels unpleasant/displeasing.


----------



## JapanForever

So what is the meaning of という here? It isn't counted in the sentence? and that's the fact that he likes his sister that it feels unpleasant to him?


----------



## noriaki

I think という doesn't have much meaninig in the sentence.

妹想いであるという感情 can be "the feeling that he likes his little sister very much" or "the feeling *that* he wants to take care of his little sister so much."
"である" is like "*that*" in both of two above English sentences, connecting "感情" with "妹想いである" narushin mentioned before.


----------



## noriaki

Sorry, I made a mistake.

"という" is like "*that*" in both of two above English sentences, connecting "感情" with "妹想いである" narushin mentioned before.

Thanks.


----------



## JapanForever

So that's just "even if he likes his little sister very much, he found it unpleasant"...Am I right?


----------



## noriaki

It could be, but it's depends on the article. I think there are some sentences that also express his unpleasant feeling before the sentence.

If so, 妹想いであるという感情さえ、本人は疎ましく感じている。 seems like as follow.
Even though he likes his little siste very much, he found it unpleasant as well.
Even the feeling that he likes his little siste very much makes him unpleasant as well.

Thanks.


----------



## JapanForever

The sentence before this one is 頭部のみとはいえ、自身が生身の人間であるということが、技術面においても生活面でも煩わしいと感じており (don't care about the sentence that's striclty litteral). doyou think what of these sentences is right?


----------



## noriaki

Thank you for the detail.

Even though he likes his little sister very much, he found it unpleasant as well.
Even the feeling that he likes his little sister very much makes him unpleasant as well.

These seem better for me.


----------



## JapanForever

But which one of them is right with this sentence before? Is it the fact that he likes his sister that he found unpleasant?


----------



## Amaha

I asked a native speaker of English to translate it into English, and the translation is...


> *He even feels his love for his sister is an obstacle.*


I shall be happy if this can be of any help.


----------



## JapanForever

Okay. By the way there is something I wonder : when can we use 本人?


----------



## Amaha

It means as it is. In the sentence, I think it's important to emphasize that he himself feels so.
And we don't say he(かれ)/she(かのじょ) too much.
I think using just "he" sounds good in English.........probably


----------



## JapanForever

but what is the difference with other ways to tell "he"?


----------



## noriaki

[Written Japanese]
You can use it in a bookish style article.

[Spoken Japanese]
We don't use 本人 so much.
But if 本人 is not here and we want to emphasize him/her, we sometimes use it.

A: What did John do yesterday? ジョンは昨日何をやったの？
B: I don't know. Ask him. 知らない。*本人*に聞いて。


----------



## JapanForever

Ah okay that's clear now. Thanks^^


----------

